# Sassy's Kittens<3



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Grey & White Male is Smokie
Grey Female Is Sissie
Black & White Tux Male
Scottie AKA Spinner

Scottie possibly has CH but he is doing good and its such a lover! I am so glad he is staying with me. Im not a huge fan of tux cats but he was born i was so in love with him. i knew there was a reason i loved him so much!

There is one picture of sassy. you can see how short her coat got and how strong her tabby stripes are.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Uber cute fluff balls! *Melts*


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Too cute OVERLOAD!!
I would die for them!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

They are sooo cute, I want to kitten nap them!!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

They are very cute, but question; are you breeding these cats? Why aren't they being spayed earlier? I recall Brenna having kittens not that long ago and now Sassy.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

dweamgoil said:


> They are very cute, but question; are you breeding these cats? Why aren't they being spayed earlier? I recall Brenna having kittens not that long ago and now Sassy.


I _think_ that Brenna was rescued when she was pregnant, and Sassy was taken in as a pregnant stray. Correct me though if I am wrong

Oh. My. Those kittens are adorable! *melts*


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

dweamgoil said:


> They are very cute, but question; are you breeding these cats? Why aren't they being spayed earlier? I recall Brenna having kittens not that long ago and now Sassy.


She took both Brenna and Sassy in after they were pregnant. She is definetly not breeding, just saving pregnant kitties and their kittens from a horrible fate.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you rowdyandmalley for clearing that up. I had said in the last post for sassy after her c-section she was spayed during the surgery. I have threads on both cats and why they are with me. Brenna will be spayed when we get the money until then she is strickly indoor. Yes I know I have to male kittens but when they get to that age Brenna will be spayed and Scottie will be neutered. The other male's owner will be getting in nutered. My neighbor is taking sissie and will be getting her spayed. I don't breed any of my animals and never have. I have two dogs that can't be fixed due to health problems so when the female is in the are seperated. It has been this way for 3 years. There are enough animals in the shelter. Which is why I have taken in these two mommy cats to avoid the shelter and go to loving homes. I have talked to all of the people who have brenna's kittens and they are all big healthy and happy.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I just love reading about how Brenna's mom and others took the time to care of all the pregnant kitties and kittens. I think it's wonderful and thank them for being so kind and loving to these beautiful felines!!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I was just curious. I will admit I did not read all the subsequent posts. Just when you see one owner and multiple litters, it raises flags. Glad to hear you are helping these poor kitties out


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Ooooo, such sweet flouffy kitties....adoooorable!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

They are sooo cute!


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

OMG I am in LOVE with Sissie!!!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

OhMiHolyCute!! I want, I want! 

Haha, and I definitely read this sentence as "the other owner will be getting neutered" and cracked up. I was going to ask: "Umm, is he okay with this?". LOL!



Brenna's_Mom said:


> The other male's owner will be getting in nutered.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 1, 2005)

Sooooo lovely! Cutie pies!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ragdoll (Aug 30, 2010)

Cute as xxx


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*cute cute...*

Cute-O-Meter off the hook:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

having.kitten.cutness.overload.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I think they are going to have shorter legs like sassy and huge feet like their dad!


Haha Layla0710 i needed a laugh!!!




Layla0710 said:


> OhMiHolyCute!! I want, I want!
> 
> Haha, and I definitely read this sentence as "the other owner will be getting neutered" and cracked up. I was going to ask: "Umm, is he okay with this?". LOL!


----------

